#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Μηχανολογικά >  > > >  >  > ΚΕΝΑΚ >  > > >  >  >  Προτάσεις για αλλαγή κατηγορίας ΠΕΑ

## ΣΩΤΗΡΗΣ

Καλησπέρα συνάδελφοι,
Μήπως ξέρει κανένας να με ενημερώσει  για μια ενεργειακή επιθεώρηση σε τμήμα κτηρίου το διαμέρισμα του (Δ1) πολυκατοικίας κατασκευασμένη το 2005.
μετά τους υπολογισμούς κατατάχθηκε στην κατηγορία (Β+).
Σε αυτή την περίπτωση κάνουμε πρόταση καλυτέρευσης της κατηγορίας πριν την έκδοση της ΠΕΑ ή οχι?
ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων για την άποψη σας.

----------


## dn102

Άσχετα τής κατηγορίας που βγάζεις  θα πρέπει πάντα να προτίνεις τουλάχιστον 1-2 σενάρια ενεργειακής βελτ'ιωσης.
π.χ
Σενάριο1: Ενεργειακά τζάμια - βελτίωση Ug
Σενάριο 2: Ενεργειακά τζάμια + Ηλιακός Συλλέκτης

----------

ΣΩΤΗΡΗΣ

----------


## Xάρης

Απαιτούμενο είναι ένα τουλάχιστον σενάριο.

----------


## ΣΩΤΗΡΗΣ

ευσχαριστω,
καμια ιδέα για τιμή ανα μ2 για ενεργειακα τζάμια? εμένα ο αλουμινάς μου μου ειπε οτι μια τιμή της τάξεως του 400 εως 600¤/μ2 είναι μια πολυ καλη τιμή και πολυ κοντα στην πραγματικότητα.
καμια ιδέα απο πρώτο χέρι?
2) Η πρόταση που θα προτείνουμε πρέπει να αλλάξει κατηγορία στο κτίριο (απο Γ, Β και Β+  σε τουλάχιστον  Β, Β+ και Α αντίστοιχα) ή αρκεί να μειώσει την κατανάλωση ενέργειας άσχετα απο αλλαγή κατηγορίας

----------


## Xάρης

Εννοείς μόνο τους υαλοπίνακες ή τα κουφώματα (μάλλον το δεύτερο); 
Αλουμινίου οπωσδήποτε ή και συνθετικά;
Οι υαλοπίνακες να είναι διπλοί με επίστρωση low-e;
Με μεταφορά, αποξήλωση παλιών, τοποθέτηση νέων και ΦΠΑ;

----------


## ΣΩΤΗΡΗΣ

αν θυμάμαι καλά η τιμή των 400 - 600¤ /μ2 ήταν με την τοποθέτηση τώρα όσον αφορά στην αποξήλωση των παλαιών δεν έχει κανένα ιδιαίτερο κόστος.
  βέβαια δεν περιλαμβάνει καμία εργασία αποκατάστασης τυχόν στοκαρίσματα χρωματισμοι κλπ.

----------


## dn102

Στα κουφώματα, τουλάχιστον αυτά που έχω στο εξοικονομώ μέχρι τώρα, κανένα δέν ξεπέρασε τα 280 ευρώ/τ.μ μαζί με ρολά (αποξήλωση +τοποθέτηση) μαζί με φ.π.α.Στη δική σου περίπτωση όμως επειδή το κτίριο όπως γράφεις είναι 2005, πιστεύω οτι έχεις τα παραδοσιακά συνθετικά με διπλό υαλοπίνακα 12mm κουφώματα.Αν κρατήσεις το πλαίσο σου και αλλάξεις τούς υαλοπίνακες σε ενεργειακούς πιστεύω το κόστος σου θα είναι περίπου 70-80 ευρώ/τ.μ.Γλιτώνεις μερεμέτια έτσι....διαφορετικά μπορείς να κάνεις αντικατάσταση κουφώματος με κόστος περίπου 260-280 ευρώ/τ.μ.

---------- Η ανάρτηση προστέθηκε στις 16:53 ---------- Η προηγούμενη ανάρτηση ήταν στις 16:47 ----------

Σωτήρη εάν θέλεις μπορώ να σου στείλω με φαξ αντίγραφο τιμολογίου σε ενεργειακά κουφώματα και εργασίες απο το εξοικονομώ για να δείς τιμές κτλ....

----------


## ΣΩΤΗΡΗΣ

οι τιμές που ανεφέρεις αφορούν σε κουφωμα αλουμινίου με θερμοδιακοπή  ?
γιατι εαν Ναι τότε ο αλουμινάς μου μου είπε μια τιμή για να με ξεφορτωθεί .πάντως θα το ερευνήσω παραπέρα.

----------


## dn102

Οχι "συνθετικό" ανοιγόμενο.Τα αλουμινίου είναι ακριβότερα, άποψη μου είναι πώς τα συνθετικά είναι καλύτερα και οικονομικότερα

Το υπεκα έχει μία λίστα κοστολόγησης τέτοιων παρεμβάσεων στο ΕΞΟΙΚΟΝΟΜΩ ΚΑΤ"ΟΙΚΟΝ".Μέχρι τώρα σε όσα έχω κάνει παρεμβάσεις έβγαινε πολύ λιγότερο απο αυτό που κοστολογεί το υπουργείο.Σϊγουρα η τιμή έχει να κάνει με τη ποσότητα και τη διαπραγματευτική σου ικανότητα.

---------- Η ανάρτηση προστέθηκε στις 17:16 ---------- Η προηγούμενη ανάρτηση ήταν στις 17:08 ----------

Η πρόταση σου στο ΠΕΑ δεν χρειάζεται να είναι τέτοια που να ανεβάζεις κατηγορία, όμως θετικό είναι να δώσεις μία ρεαλιστική παρέμβαση μαζί με το τελικό κόστος.Δηλαδή το να βάλεις απλά ένα ηλιακό συλλέκτη δέν λέει κάτι, η να αλλάξεις κουφώματα σε κτίριο του 2005.Απο τα αποτελέσματα του ΠΕΑ θα κρίνεις που έχει πρόβλημα το κέλυφος και θα πράξεις ανάλογα.

----------

ΣΩΤΗΡΗΣ

----------


## ΣΩΤΗΡΗΣ

Ακόμα δεν κατάφερα να το ερευνήσω παραπέρα οπως έλεγα, αλλα σίγουρα οι αποψεις σας ειναι πολύτιμες και θα τις χρησιμοποιήσω στην παραπέρα διερεύνηση και κυρίως στην διαπραγμάτευση.

----------


## Xάρης

Οι ανώτατες τιμές που δίνει το πρόγραμμα "εξοικονομώ κατ' οίκον" είναι:
Συρόμενα ή Επάλληλα με υαλοπίνακα (χωρίς παντζούρια / ρολά) -> 250¤/m²Ανοιγόμενα με υαλοπίνακα (χωρίς παντζούρια / ρολά) -> 280¤/m²Μόνο υαλοπίνακες -> 75¤/m²
Στο "*Χτίζοντας το μέλλον*" θα βρεις πιστοποιημένα προϊόντα, τα πιστοποιητικά τους που μπορείς να τυπώσεις και τις ανώτατες τιμές.

----------


## dn102

Απο τη κατηγορία Β+ που το έβγαλες προκύπτει οτι είναι "μάλλον" ενδιάμεσο διαμέρισμα.Δηλαδή το δάπεδο και η οροφή δεν είναι εκτεθειμένα, σύμφωνα με αυτά οι βασικές απώλειες είναι στούς εξωτερικούς τοίχους οι οποίοι έχουν μόνωση 5cm και απο τα κουφώματα σου τα αποία πρέπει να έχουν U = 2,8-2,9( συνήθως για κτίρια μετά του 2000 είναι πάνω κάτω αυτές οι τιμές).Βασικό επίσης είναι η κεντρική θέρμανση, εάν υπάρχει κεντρικό λεβητοστάσιο με μετρημένο Β.Α θα πρέπει να δείς τί μείωση έχεις στη τελική απόδοση απο τυχόν υπερδιαστασιολόγηση.Εάν προκύψει οτι αλλάζοντας τη θέρμανση απο κεντρικο λεβητα (πετρελαίου π.χ) σε ατομικό αερίου, έχεις βελτίωση σε καλύτερα επίπεδα απο το να άλλαζες τα κουφώματα σου, τότε θα επιλέξεις αλλαγή συστήματος θέρμανσης.Εάν όχι τότε ίσως η καλύτερη λύση είναι η αντικατάσταση τών υαλοπινάκων και ίσως η τοποθέτηση ηλιακού θερμοσίφωνα για να βελτιώσεις τη απαίτηση σε ΖΝΧ.Η εξωτερική μόνωση είναι η καλύτερη λύση αλλά έχει αρκετά προβλήματα σε οικοδομές και ειδικά αν δεν συμφωνούν όλοι οι ιδιοκτήτες ( Παρέμβαση σε όψη - καταστατικό οικοδομής).Καλό είναι να δοκιμάσεις μία μια τίς αλλαγές και όχι όλες μαζί για να διαπιστώσεις τήν "ευαισθησία" τών αποτελεσμάτων σε κάθε παρέμβαση.

----------

ΣΩΤΗΡΗΣ

----------

